# Mom calls 911 as she and her son sink in pond



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb-A51AOnYI

*Published on Jan 17, 2013*
An Arkansas man got a phone call from his wife when she and her son were trapped in their car and sinking in a pond. His wife did not survive, but his son is in the hospital.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2013)

Uh, could she not take the child in her arms and climb out the car's window? 

Unacceptable.


Neither mother nor child could swim?
She was injured in the crash (but able to make phone calls)?
She panicked?
All of the above?
Other?
Seriously, _wtf?_


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 15, 2013)

^^I thought the same thing^^


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Jeez now the husband has to live with hearing his wife and son struggle for life...that not going to haunt him for the rear of his life... Hope the kid pulls through. 
I did see a show that showed how difficult the door is to open until the water pressure is the same outside of the car as inside. So you basically have to wait until the car fills up.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

had a simalar expirience driving west from vail colorado, hit black ice coming into eagle my truck flipped and was heading toward a pond, luckily we didnt go in


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 15, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> had a simalar expirience driving west from vail colorado, hit black ice coming into eagle my truck flipped and was heading toward a pond, luckily we didnt go in



You flipped a car? That's intense!

I don't have a ton of bad habits. One of is my seatbelt. I just naturally don't do it, because if years of neglect. Driving my car into water is probably the one situation that not wearing my seat belt may be advantageous.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

^^^^my dad almost died because of a seatbelt. He got in a car crash and his car caught on fire and the seat belt wouldn't release. Luckily he always carries a knife and cut that bitch off


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I had my wife and kids in the car, my first thought was I will get everyone unbuckled first then try to get the door or window open, then we flipped and I started to plan how I would get everyone unbuckled. Then the windows started busting out and I started thinking who am I gonna get out first, my son 3.5yo at the time was the easiest then I was hoping to get my daughter she was behind my seat which was gonna be tougher and I was already thinking my wife might not make it it was horrifying. Then by the grace of god we stopped about 25 ft from the water.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^my dad almost died because of a seatbelt. He got in a car crash and his car caught on fire and the seat belt wouldn't release. Luckily he always carries a knife and cut that bitch off


have you ever tried to cut thru an airbag its next to impossible, tried to cut one to get some people out of a car and I couldnt even scratch it, ended up holding it up so they could cliumb out the window.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 15, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I had my wife and kids in the car, my first thought was I will get everyone unbuckled first then try to get the door or window open, then we flipped and I started to plan how I would get everyone unbuckled. Then the windows started busting out and I started thinking who am I gonna get out first, my son 3.5yo at the time was the easiest then I was hoping to get my daughter she was behind my seat which was gonna be tougher and I was already thinking my wife might not make it it was horrifying. Then by the grace of god we stopped about 25 ft from the water.



Wow...that's incredible. Wow


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

This was in 83 no airbag


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

longworthb said:


> This was in 83 no airbag


just saying, if you are ever in that situation or have tried,  cutting the airbag isnt an option its some extremely tough shit. your pops was lucky he had a knife. I always carry a knife mostly because I do alot of work in oakland


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

Wonder what kind of material there made of?


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Wonder what kind of material there made of?


Im sure its kevlar but it has a rubbery texture with a steel braid cord around it


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

That's some tough shit


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2013)

I think airbags do more damage than good. You always hear, "good thing the airbags didn't deploy"! I was 3rd responder to Joplin MO tornado May 22nd 2011. I responded to a car that had been thrown into a pond. The victims tried to open the doors, but it was too deep and pressure wouldn't allow it. Then when FEMA pulled the car up, the airbags were deployed and one passenger had an autopsy that reported airbag suffocation!! It was a horrible day!


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 15, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think airbags do more damage than good. You always hear, "good thing the airbags didn't deploy"! I was 3rd responder to Joplin MO tornado May 22nd 2011. I responded to a car that had been thrown into a pond. The victims tried to open the doors, but it was too deep and pressure wouldn't allow it. Then when FEMA pulled the car up, the airbags were deployed and one passenger had an autopsy that reported airbag suffocation!! It was a horrible day!


damn thats crazy, never thought about an airbag deploying when your in the water, you would definately be screwed


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think airbags do more damage than good. You always hear, "good thing the airbags didn't deploy"! I was 3rd responder to Joplin MO tornado May 22nd 2011. I responded to a car that had been thrown into a pond. The victims tried to open the doors, but it was too deep and pressure wouldn't allow it. Then when FEMA pulled the car up, the airbags were deployed and one passenger had an autopsy that reported airbag suffocation!! It was a horrible day!


Damn that's rough


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2013)

It was devastating. I have 100's of stories about that day and the next week after. That day changed my life forever! But I wouldn't take back helping save lives for NOTHING....


----------



## Watson (Feb 17, 2013)

my boys are 3 and 4, both can paddle, older one can swim a lap of a 25mt pool

all parents should learn to swim, but parents who dont get their kids lessons are just asses

as for airbags, they are supposed to deflate within seconds of being deployed


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I had my wife and kids in the car, my first thought was I will get everyone unbuckled first then try to get the door or window open, then we flipped and I started to plan how I would get everyone unbuckled. Then the windows started busting out and I started thinking who am I gonna get out first, my son 3.5yo at the time was the easiest then I was hoping to get my daughter she was behind my seat which was gonna be tougher and I was already thinking my wife might not make it it was horrifying. Then by the grace of god we stopped about 25 ft from the water.



Wow! That's intense. Glad you and your family survived.


----------

